

Help me understand developers in US - vivekprakash

Hi,<p>I am Vivek, CTO &amp; Co-founder of HackerEarth. It&#x27;s the largest developer community in India where developers solve coding challenges, network with other developers and get job offers from the best product companies. The employers also have access to the best SaaS application to assess coding skills of a programmer as part of HackerEarth Recruit. View details at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hackerearth.com&#x2F; and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hackerearth.com&#x2F;companies&#x2F;hackerearth&#x2F;.<p>I am in Palo Alto for 2 weeks and I am curious what drives the developers here, what kind of jobs are they looking for, how big is the issue of talent crunch for employers? I would love to meet and discuss all these, share my insights from India and understand the ecosystem here.<p>I also hack on Python &amp; Django and we run the largest Django deployment in India. Engineering posts are here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;engineering.hackerearth.com&#x2F;. If your technology stack is similar, we can sit down together and have interesting tech conversation.<p>All I am looking forward to is meeting you in your office if this interests you. Help me understand the Valley culture and developers here and I would be grateful.<p>From a fellow hacker and founder.<p>Vivek Prakash
vivek@hackerearth.com, @vivekprakash
======
izolate
Let me know if you're ever in London. I'll shoot the shit with you.

